# Ring Shots



## Peanuts (Jan 4, 2008)

Just an idea, but perhaps we could start a wee thread within this forum for hints and tips on a staple shot that has to be taken at every wedding: the dreaded ring.

Let's admit it, every bride secretly hopes that their ring is going to be the look a like comparison to the rock(s) on Victoria Beckham's fingers with a slightly less steep price tag. So, as individuals who are given that one chance before they are marred by washing dishes (aka. overly zealous nintendo wii playing) how can we take those images to make them feel like they have the hope diamond in their collection?

I for one have a lack of creativity with this (I admit, I despise jewellery, so my appreciation of it is.. minimal), so additional input and ideas would be wonderful!

Here is my go at it:

One thought (commonly done) is using a wine or champange glass upside down (or the rings inside), however, my little twist was manipulating the background. What is even more wonderful about this is you can incorporate their colour scheme. How? Use your computer screen as the background. Yup, one small file and the paintbucket tool. Easy!

I used a flash to light the rings and one hint I have picked up about post processing is to sharpen just the diamond - brings out the highlights and the contrast. Also, use the sponge tool on desaturate (I used 100% on these) to rid of the chromatic abberation which pops its ugly head up with the light bouncing throughout the rock giving it a bit of a purple/blue tinge)  I didn't do this on the third (though the toning is different... hmm... I don't think that is it) and it looks 'cheaper'

Here are some quick examples.












Different colour blue, different effect










Just a note: I am thinking perhaps we make this just for off the hand ring shots

Mods, please feel free to move this if you find it is in the wrong section.


----------



## The Phototron (Jan 4, 2008)

The colors are very nice, and the use of your monitor as background is pretty creative.

One thing though, they could use more DOF.


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 4, 2008)

I agree Phototron about the DOF. I can see how people (especially in the last) would be like.. "but what happened to the other diamonds. Can you unblur them?" *blank stare*.

Here is an additional image




Question on this one: Any know a quick an easy method of lighting a cut gem like this? If one had a tripod enough experimentation would result in a nicely *shimmering* gem the whole way around but what is a quicker method? (this is the best of about 4 I took)


----------



## The Phototron (Jan 4, 2008)

You mean to make them sparkle? 

You could try making the key light much smaller.


----------



## Garbz (Jan 4, 2008)

Well make the key light appear much smaller. The problem with macro is, especially if the flash is close to the source, that the light appears large and soft in relation to the subject. It basically turns from a nightmare light into a softbox.

Two methods to reduce this is to move the flash further away, or put something infront of the flash to reduce the size (and yes the efficiency) of the opening.

One thing you may experiment with is something like a sheet of paper with a hole in it. The sheet of paper would make a large soft light to bring out the ring, while the hole would let a bit of harsh direct light through to add that sparkle through. At least that is the idea as it's going in my head. I think I may try this sometime.


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Jan 4, 2008)

Here's my contribution and it's probably my favorite ring shot at a wedding so far.  This has a limited use of military type wedding though.  This was taken at a wedding where the couple and wedding party were dressed in civil war period attire as the couple was heavy into re-enacting.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 4, 2008)

> Question on this one: Any know a quick an easy method of lighting a cut gem like this? If one had a tripod enough experimentation would result in a nicely *shimmering* gem the whole way around but what is a quicker method? (this is the best of about 4 I took)


My first thought would be to use a light tent...although that may not be easy while trying to shoot a wedding.  I think they have smaller 'fold up' light tents...but it's probably more bother than it's worth...especially if you don't really like rings shots.

I don't have an example, but one 'standard' ring shot that I've seen and like...is placing the ring (needs to be a band) between the pages of an open book (bible) and back lighting it.  The shadow falls toward the camera, forming a heart shape.

Another standard it to just drop it into a flower from the bouquet.


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Jan 4, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> I don't have an example, but one 'standard' ring shot that I've seen and like...is placing the ring (needs to be a band) between the pages of an open book (bible) and back lighting it.  The shadow falls toward the camera, forming a heart shape.



Like so?


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 4, 2008)

> Like so?


Maybe :scratch:  :roll:

From my work computer, I can no longer see photos hosted on Photobucket


----------



## rachlynn17 (Jan 4, 2008)

I think that one important part of the Bible/Heart picture is what the text is turned to. Notice the picture has the verse, " ... Shall cling to his wife, and the two shall become one."
What's funny though, is that the opposite text is talking about Slaves obeying there masters.
I usually turn to Corintians 13. There's nothing about slaves there 
Here's one I did, (but didn't have time to pick a verse.)
_Sorry for the additional images and size. It was already on my website this way.)_


----------



## sirsteezo (Jan 4, 2008)

Johnboy2978 said:


> Like so?



always loved this shot


----------



## AprilRamone (Jan 4, 2008)

I always do the standard ring on the bouquet shot.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is a good thread, I hope to get more creative with the ring shots...


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow guys! Those are beautiful!  
Here was my try.  :blushing:


----------



## OttawaPhotog (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is one from me!


----------



## MissMia (Jan 4, 2008)

When I photograph rings for our website, I use a small piece of wax on the bottom of the band so that the ring can stand up by itself. It works great.


----------



## rachlynn17 (Jan 4, 2008)

The is on top of a piano with the stainglass windows reflection.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here is another, but simple shot that I do a lot.


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 4, 2008)

Wonderful suggestions everyone!! Glad to see all this creativity, I am going to try most of these.


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Jan 5, 2008)

the best I got:


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 5, 2008)

What a great thread.  Peanuts, I LOOOOOOVE your wineglass shots....I'll definately be stealing that one.

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.


----------



## Saint-Brown (Jan 6, 2008)

Here is the one that I have taken recently
My One question is, when is the best time to take the ring photo?


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 6, 2008)

With my very limited experience it seems to be most convenient for the couple during the cocktail hour/just before the reception.

Keep the ideas coming


----------



## rachlynn17 (Jan 6, 2008)

I always do the shots while the Bride/Groom are still getting ready.  (And then return the rings to the right person.)  Sometimes, I take them back during the reception to get a picture with the couple in it, or the cake in the background or something.

Hey, I think I saw it on TPF, but someone had a great picture.  At a short depth of field, the ring was in focus and looking through the the ring your see the Couple hugging/kissing in the background.


----------



## Saint-Brown (Jan 6, 2008)

Rachlynn, that does sound like a good shot, anyone have a example of it.


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 6, 2008)

I always grab the rings while they are eating....


----------



## The Phototron (Jan 6, 2008)

You guys got so much tips, it would be nice if some of you pros could put up a guide to wedding photography.






Or I could just get a book on that. XD


----------



## JIP (Jan 6, 2008)

Um..... well...

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20069


----------



## The Phototron (Jan 6, 2008)

JIP said:


> Um..... well...
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20069


Bookmarked.


----------



## CrazyAva (Jan 7, 2008)

elsaspet said:


> I always grab the rings while they are eating....



Really?  I never get the rings after the ceremony.  Always do that before.


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah, I just like all the fun stuff I can play with at the receptions.  I can use cake, favors, flowers, napkins, drinks....


----------



## CrazyAva (Jan 7, 2008)

I guess I just always felt it was wrong to make them take off their rings once they were married   I am going to play with them more now though, since you do it...I should be doing it too hahaha.  I'm not a copy cat or anything.


----------



## butterflygirl (Jan 8, 2008)

I do ring shots at the very end of the night, like when they're dancing. It's typically the last thing I do before I leave. Here's my try:







I have others, but they're not on this computer  I'll have to post more later


----------



## Christina (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't have the pictures with me :-/ ill try to find it tonight

But our photographer used our hershey kisses on the table with all the confetti around, lined them up 3 in a row and put the ring on the kisses. I thought it was creative & cute.


----------



## genophotography (Jan 8, 2008)

Love the pictures everyone!

Here are a few of mine.

1.





2.




I know the rings in this one are a little soft.  Had some DOF probs.  I like the concept though, having them on top of the wine bottle (though I was SO afraid the bride's ring would fall in!!).

Anyway, just thought I'd share.  Thanks!


----------



## Teresa (Jan 8, 2008)

the photos are showing up carrie


----------



## woodsac (Jan 9, 2008)

I also try and get them while the couple is eating. Like Cindy, it gives me time to play with all the odd stuff laying around.


----------



## The Phototron (Jan 10, 2008)

Excellent shots Woodsac! Haven't seen you around, you probably don't know me.


----------



## emogirl (Jan 10, 2008)

hopefully the bride has both rings with her before the wedding and i shoot them then...however, usually around dinner time i try to grab them, but not all brides are willing to part wtih them and they miss out on the shot! I do their hands creatively, but sometimes they dont get the rings on their own!

one note on woodsac pic....the closeup of a ring on flowers is great, the closeup of a ring on FAKE flowers is not so great, as its really obvious they are fake...sorry..that jumped out at me on that one.


----------



## Kanikula (Jan 10, 2008)

Hope i qualify for this one as i havnt shot any weddings yet, but here is one i did not long ago of our own rings..

Shot with no additional lighting apart from flash and used white glossy photopaper for the backdrop..






and another..(if your wondering why the LOTR book - that was theme to our wedding


----------



## woodsac (Jan 10, 2008)

emogirl said:


> one note on woodsac pic....the closeup of a ring on flowers is great, the closeup of a ring on FAKE flowers is not so great, as its really obvious they are fake...sorry..that jumped out at me on that one.


I agree. But when a bride only spends a total of $50 on all the fake flowers, and says "I want one of those cute ring shots on my bouquet."

Well...she gets what she gets


----------



## jols (Jan 10, 2008)

emogirl said:


> hopefully the bride has both rings with her before the wedding and i shoot them then...
> 
> 
> does the bride have the rings before the wedding in usa.
> ...


----------



## nicfargo (Jan 10, 2008)

Jols,
You are correct.  Here in the US the best man, or the groom, usually has the brides wedding ring.  She should still have her engagement ring though.


----------



## emogirl (Jan 10, 2008)

woodsac..yes, you are sooo right!! LOL, sometimes we just have to do what the clients wants, like a long line of a wedding party...i just cringe!!

jols/nicfargo...often i find the bride/bm has them both before the wedding...sometimes bm has the grooms and best man has the brides'...i think it depends on who is most reliable to hang on to them!!! LOL


----------



## Trish1977 (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm still a beginner (I wonder when I can stop calling myself that), but I made a diy light/photo/macro/studio box or whatever you want to call it and I tried a ring shot.  Now that I have looked at these I realize I did it different than most because I laid the ring down, instead of having it upright.  Oh, well I was just experimenting anyway.

Here's the shot:

http://flickr.com/photos/trish1977/2184156591/


----------



## Richard (Feb 8, 2008)

Trish1977 said:


> http://flickr.com/photos/trish1977/2184156591/


 
Trich1977,
Actually not a bad shot, you can still see the heart shape. Its kinda of like a hidden message and not so obvious, if you darkened the shadow it could just give it the boost you need.


----------

